# Bersa 380 Thunder Plus



## maross396 (Dec 16, 2010)

Just picked this up today and took it to the range for a quick 100 rounds. So far very pleased, no jams/ejection problems at all. Pretty accurate once i learned how to sqeeze the trigger, although it does take some getting used to holding a small frame gun. All in all 2 thumbs up.


----------



## jarhead67 (May 27, 2011)

I own this same pistol and love it, I shoot left handed and use this for my CCW and can find no complaints about it. I know I've fired more than 500 rnds thru it. congrats on a great pistol.


----------



## Virginia Gun Class (May 31, 2011)

Guy...I totally agree with jarhead67! The Thunder .380 either standard or plus are fantastic little guns!!! Reliable, balance well and shoot well! I own both the single stack version and the double stack. I sell a buch of them and veryone is pleased! Only proble with the PLUS version (and it's not the guns fault) is that Crimson Trace Laser Grips are not available for it like they are for the single stack. GREAT CHOICE!


----------



## Pappy's 380 (Jun 19, 2011)

Had my Plus a while now. LOVE IT!!!!!! Apx.1000 rounds not a hitch.


----------



## cluznar (Mar 11, 2012)

Have a Thunder .380 for carry 7 round, also thinking of buying a Plus for more firepower.


----------



## Haas (Jun 24, 2009)

Is the difference just that a plus is a double stack?


----------



## TGeneC (Mar 28, 2012)

Pretty much - double stack 15+1 setup and the grip is significantly larger. Width on the standard .380 is 1.2", 1.35" on the T-Plus. Everything else is identical. Pretty reassuring when carrying an extra magazine to know that you've got 30 rounds at your disposal, 45 if you have a double belt pouch. Of course, if you need 45 rounds you're probably in Afghanistan...


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Have the CC version and love it ...JJ


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

maross396 said:


> Just picked this up today and took it to the range for a quick 100 rounds. So far very pleased, no jams/ejection problems at all. Pretty accurate once i learned how to sqeeze the trigger, although it does take some getting used to holding a small frame gun. All in all 2 thumbs up.


I like the Plus model over the Thunder model. More grip to hold onto.


----------



## rickv (May 16, 2012)

*grips*

I've looked and looked, but can't seem to find any aftermarket grips. I'd like to put some nice woodgrain grips on my Plus (and my Pro 9).


----------



## rexherring (Nov 13, 2012)

I just picked one up last week. Shot it yesterday and it functioned perfectly. Nice little handgun. 

When I bought it, I didn't realize it was the "Plus" model until I went to load it and it took 15 rds instead of 7. Cool, I thought, but it's a bugger finding spare magazines for it unless I go direct to Bersa and they're $49 shipped. A little pricey and I can't find one elsewhere as every one is out of stock or discontinued like Cheaper Than Dirt's website. Not that I need a spare but always want one.


----------

